# How to "Summerize" your Board?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Loosen the bindings, then throw on a layer of wax and don't scrape it off. When next season rolls in, tighten bindings, scrape wax, ride.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

NickCap said:


> hey guys,
> 
> welp the time has come... no mountains are opened near me, and time to get out of NJ and head somewhere where there's snow.
> 
> nick :thumbsup:


I fixed your post for you.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

haha ok thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

peepee on it


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> NWboarder28 has got you covered...the only thing I would add is to wipe down your edges with a rag that has some WD-40 or any light machine oil on to prevent any rust from humidity in storage.
> 
> Of course we don`t have your problem out here in the PNW as we have hikable snow all year......:cheeky4:



You can also just put some spray wax on the edges instead of WD40. As an East Coaster, I like to clean the base with some citrus de-waxer. The reason for this is that, on the East Coast, you are generally riding on pure pre-made snow base at the end of the season. They use a dark oily substance in making the base at the start of the season, to keep it from melting and icing too quickly. At the end of the season, that crap gets all over your board. I think it is good to get it off and keep it from either soaking into or damaging the base of your board in any way.

Once the board is clean, I simply spray wax the whole bottom, including the edges and put it in my board bag for the summer. The spray wax keeps it 'wet' and protects the base. It won't rub off or evaporate/dry-out in the bag. 

Then next year, I just wipe the base with a rag and do the usual hot wax. That's my East Coast method.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

bamfb2 said:


> They use a dark oily substance in making the base at the start of the season, to keep it from melting and icing too quickly.


While I don't disagree with cleaning your base after spring riding and before storage.....

I gotta ask....where are you riding that they add "dark oily substances" to their snow base?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bones said:


> While I don't disagree with cleaning your base after spring riding and before storage.....
> 
> I gotta ask....where are you riding that they add "dark oily substances" to their snow base?



I thought most East Coast mountains do this. When it gets down to a really low base, you can see that the snow appears 'dirty'. It looks brownish in color, kind of an even spread over patches of slushy snow. If you don't really check it out, you will mistake it for dirty snow. Your board slows down a bit when you slide over it. 

You often can't see it on your base, but it is there. Sometimes you can feel it if you slide your finger over the base. I tend to ride to the last day of the season on the last open resort, so experience may vary for people.

I've encountered the stuff at Okemo, Killington, Jay Peak and Butternut that I can remember. I'm sure many do as well, I thought it was normal for east coast snow making.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

bamfb2 said:


> I've encountered the stuff at Okemo, Killington, Jay Peak and Butternut that I can remember. I'm sure many do as well, I thought it was normal for east coast snow making.


Well, dirty snow I certainly understand and that's what I always figured it was. Manmade snow is always a slightly different yellowy shade that's more noticeable when they make it in piles. 

I just can't imagine it's an additive. I always figured it was just the water source (ie not filtered municipal water) That would be a pretty pricey additive for snowmaking, probably require an environmental assesment too.

.... a quick google search later and I'm wrong. There is quite variety of additives for snowmaking and a few websites concerning the environmental impact of ski hill runoff. Not sure who uses what or if the additives are primarily responsible for dirty spring snow, but it's probably not a bad idea to clean your base before summer storage


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

yea welp i still didnt "summerize" my board haha, but i will tomorrow or the next day... can i keep the board in my room or do i have to store it?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

just keep it out of the sun


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i also read that you can remove your bindings and store your board in your basement standing up where it would normally stays cool in the summer.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Peel your bindings off, slap a thick layer of wax on, and put it in the most visible possible place in your house. I'm pretty sure that you're more proud of that thing than the kitchen table.


----------

